# Dryfall



## racx (May 2, 2015)

I have a question on dryfall. On new builds/ build outs MEP is never done when dryfall is scheduled. The question I have is how do you guys handle this. Figure in the bid of masking everything and doing final spray/ touch ups, just run it as a change order, or say after I'm done all trades paint their own . Trying to find a ethical solution because it's killing me. On fast track projects everything is almost finished so you would have to touch up walls and have extensive plastic/ masking.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Blackmail. Is what u do. Lol

Seriously. Emails, emails, emails. When are they the electricians going to be done, they are holding the job up. When are the HVAC going to be done they are holding the job up. I'm afraid that the ceiling isn't ready and that the touchuos will be time consuming and costly. We don't want to paint it till all work is done, 
Like that and stuff. Over and over again. The GC will wait so long and then they will give you a go. And then the extra work is their problem and if they can make it be their mechanical/electrical subs problem. Bit you have got to have a documented 'go' and a agreement that the extra work will be picked up as a time and material. 

It's blackmail. And it is very predictable that eventually they give in to it. They have to show progress to pull draws. And they have to make deadlines.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Awww I tell you what it's a scheduling nightmare out here with dryfall. I do alot of retail so everything should of been done yesterday. Thanks for the help, really appreciate it.


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

When I was running work for a commercial and industrial company. at the end of the job when all the conduit and duct that was lacking was finally installed. I would write out change orders and put man hours and material and even charge them for the van too. The GC would sign and I would turn it in to the field superintendent. I'm not sure what the office does with it.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

When I do new construction the builders know from the beginning all trades gotta be done. If I have to come back after I'm finished I charge time and material for anything crazy. At 59 bucks an hour per man. Builders don't wanna pay that so they make sure guys are on point when they work.


----------

